# 1967 Tele ($3200)



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Brian Johnston said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


Weird, he says all original but there's the humbucker in the neck..


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

Gone....


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Old Tele, help please.


This guitar has come up locally. I dont know a whole lot about Tele’s so I thought I would ask for some input on it. At this time these are the only pictures I have. He is asking 2400$. I do believe it is a 67’ Tele. Obviously the guitar is a player (which I dont mind). Neck pickup is...




www.tdpri.com


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow,that was a cool find.Seems like a great deal.ive never played a vintage guitar like that but would love to.Guitar prices still baffle me.I can’t understand how a guitar like a Nash,Suhr,or similar fender cs can be worth 2500-4000 and then a PRS is valued at 12k..


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It was stripped, was white before. Plus the route for the pickup.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

That’s the original blonde finish, it’s just heavily yellowed, worn, and dirty. When the ad was still up you could get in and see the higher res photos.

I was in contact with the guy within an hour of him posting, and offered $500 above his asking price but someone else nabbed it.

There was likely other stuff going on under the hood (on top of the 80’s Dimarzio humbucker). But even if the pots and cap were changed it’d still be a good buy in the $4k range. That’s accounting for an inevitable re-fret at $500ish.

Problem with ‘67 is that they can be HEAVY. Like 8.5-9lbs heavy.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

That would have a maple cap neck too which in itself is a rarity.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> That would have a maple cap neck too which in itself is a rarity.


Yes, and so is the original custom colour finish - Olympic white over an alder body.


----------

